# Mack the Haflinger Retriever



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mack has always liked helping me with chores and since I hurt my back in mid-november I have been on reduced activity. I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with my free time since I can't do the chores I am used to doing....

So Mack started out helping me with chores. Since raking is what gave me a massive back strain he had to take that over. He helps dump the wheelbarrow and fill the water trough too.:doh:

Since I can't work him in hand due to bad back and the riding/training arena is toooooo wet I checked out a book on clicker training from the library. Today was his second day and he is progressing well. I still can't visualize how to use a clicker to get ready for riding, but we both enjoy the time together and that is what it is all about.

He picked up retrieving very quickly since he is very mouthy anyway. The hardest one was the stick since it was the first and only non manmade object I asked him to go get.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness! That is too cool! Looks like Mack is having a grand time!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Those photos are absolutely adorable, and I can imagine that the two of you had some fun with that training. Is that a giant sink hole behind Mack in the second photo?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mack loves clicker training since he gets a treat when he figures out which object to bring me. He'll go for the wrong one and I point to what I want and you can almost see him figuring it out.

I've never even used clicker training with a dog so this is all new territory. He is a very quick learner and I am not quite sure what to do next in all honesty. I think the fact that he is alone for now and very, very fond of human interaction makes this a lot easier and quicker. I wish I knew someone to talk to for guidance, but I don't.

Maybe this is the silver lining in my back problems. I would never have tried this if I could work and train him like I normally do. We started on "bow" for the last 10 minutes or so today and he is already figuring that out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The "sink hole" used to be a hill. I rented a backhoe and used the dirt for fill to make the riding area that is just in front of it. We have very little flat land so I try to make some as I go along.

The grass did not exist and the paddock was about 1/2 the current size until I got all energetic last October and decided to create a pasture. Now I am on the injured list due to uncontrolled raking of leaves off my grass:doh: and in only one month it will be time to till and plant again.

I MUST be well. I have my eye on a bobcat or skidsteer this time.:curtain::yes:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mack is one gorgeous handyman to have hanging around. ADORABLE!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I bet you could find some on-line help with what to do in clicker training. Maybe Google "how to train your horse using a clicker" and see if there's a forum or chat group. My sympathies on being on the injured list. I am too courtesy of a career criminal drunk driving hit-and-run incident last summer. Totalled my car and my shoulder, the jackass! I hope we're both ready for spring chores in a couple of months


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A horse is a horse
of course of course
but, who ever heard of a retrieving horse?
Unless, of course,
that retrieving horse's name is Mr. Mack!

(sorry, I just couldn't resist)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> A horse is a horse
> of course of course
> but, who ever heard of a retrieving horse?
> Unless, of course,
> ...


We started out with a dog toy for the target. I keep those around in case some gorgeous boy named Brooks wants to come visit.:smooch:

It was a bird thing with rope legs and a neck. I figured it would be easy for Mack to pick up so that was the toy for today (he broke the one we used for target practice Sunday).

Mack did good a few times and then picked it up by its middle. The dern thing squeaked and Tucker ran in the pen and stole it.....

It's fun. I don't have a clue where we are going but it is fun. 

As soon as my back/shoulder is better I'm bringing you a truckload of what you so mistakenly think is gold for the garden.:wave:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am absolutely amazed by Mack. Are you sure he isn't a Golden who came back as a horse?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> I am absolutely amazed by Mack. Are you sure he isn't a Golden who came back as a horse?


Now you know why I kept him even though he tried to give me flying lessons on our one and so far only ride here.:uhoh:

We'll resolve that issue as soon as the back heals.:crossfing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That is too funny!! What a character! He seems so clever...maybe he was a circus pony in a former life!

I love outgoing personalities like he seems to have. I don't get why people always say geldings are the same day-in, day-out...not all of them!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Too bad you can't teach him to deliver pizzas--he might be able to make a few $$$ for you!

SJ


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Mack is awesome!! I don't think it matters where you are going with clicker training. As long as you and Mack are having a good time, I think that's what it's all about. Keep having fun together!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what amazing photos!! Mack and you are a terrific team, sure made me smile.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds and looks like you did a great job with that clicker....sounds like something I just might try on my Nash.... Thanks for the tip....great shots, Mack is quite handsome, looks part golden...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

His handoff needs a little work still.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, Mack is just a REALLY BIG Golden Retriever, with a different haircut! I love it that you are clicker training him!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is so cool! GO Mack!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_with a different haircut_"
His mohawk is where his bridle path is growing out. :uhoh:
He is learning to bow. We have done that 8 - 10 times and he is getting the hang of it. I think teaching him to lie down will work; I doubt sitting will.

We are already working on recall and I think I will reinforce that this weekend since he escaped and went to the neighbor's this morning. The neighbor brought him back with a leash around Mack's neck. I'll leave a halter and lead rope over there just in case he goes visiting again, but the fence has been reinforced and charged.

I'd be mad (or maybe not) but Cotton used to sneak out and go over there so it is deja vue. Sunday would be Cotton's birthday. Thanks for sending me a new little brat my love.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a special guy! Love his character  Thanks for the smiles


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Teresa, I seem to remember telling you he was a large golden retriever! What a smart and beautiful boy! I'll bet in time, he'll start channeling Copper!


----------

